# How to detect liver issues. How well do you know your liver?



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 19, 2014)

The classic*symptoms of liver disease

The most frequent and common*symptoms of liver disease*include:

Bad breathBlack circles beneath the eyesBad body odorBrown blemishes on the skinCoated tongueDiscolored stoolsFlushed facial appearanceInflamed palms and soles of feetSwollen eyeballsJaundice-the yellowing of the skin which can often also be evidenced in the whites of the eyesNauseaPain – which is felt in the uppermost right hand quadrant of the abdomenIncreased tendency to perspire excessively

Some people also suffer from fatigue and weight loss.

These*symptoms of liver disease*relate to hepatic disease in general. But there are also many different, specific, illnesses or diseases that affect the liver, and each of these has its own specific symptoms.

Gallstones

The*symptoms of liver disease*that are associated with gallstones, include pain in the upper right quadrant of the abdomen; vomiting, (having eaten a fatty or greasy meal); and if the gallbladder itself becomes infected, this may also bring about a fever.

Cirrhosis of the liver

As hepatic disease progresses and reaches the stage of cirrhosis, the following*symptoms of liver diseasemay often appear.

A tendency to bruise more easily. This is because the liver is no longer able to efficiently clot the bloodItchiness. The result of bile salts being deposited in the skin can cause itchingEnlarged male breasts. This is a condition known as gynecomatia and can be brought about by upsetting the balance of sex hormones, and an increase in the hormone estradiol in particular.Erectile dysfunction. The upsetting of the balance of sex hormones can also bring about a reduction in sex drive and cause the testicles to shrink.Feeling confused. Feelings of confusion can arise when the levels of ammonia in the bloodstream become too high. This ammonia is normally removed from the bloodstream by a healthy liver, but when liver health is compromised, the sufferer may experience feelings of confusion.Feelings of lethargy. This is also potentially brought about by the increase in blood ammonia.Decrease in muscle tissue. A compromised liver will also reduce its production of proteins, and this can lead to the wasting of muscle.Swollen stomach veins.* Because blood pressure becomes increased with a cirrhotic liver, the blood flow to that liver receives can become compromised. This may result in a swelling to the veins around the stomach area.

The unusual metabolism of fats

Another of the prime*symptoms of liver disease*is the abnormal metabolism of fats, which can manifest itself in the following ways:

Elevated levels of LDL cholesterol and triglycerides, at the same time as decreased levels of HDL cholesterol.Hypertension or blood pressure caused by your blood vessels becoming blocked by fatty deposits. This can also potentially lead to stroke and heart attack.Fatty tumors and lymphomas developing in the skinSignificant weight gain that could lead to obesityDifficulty in losing weight, even though you may be dietingA sluggishly slow metabolismBloated stomachThe appearance of celluliteDeveloping a roll of fat around the upper abdomen your own armchair.

Symptoms to look for with your digestive system

The*symptoms of liver disease*can also be seen in relation to the digestive system and can include things like:

ConstipationHaemorrhoidsIndigestion and/or refluxThe inability to tolerate alcoholThe inability to tolerate fatty foodIrritable bowel syndrome

Symptoms relating to blood sugar levels

The*symptoms of liver damage*that relate to blood sugar include things like:

Developing a craving for sweets thingsUnstable levels of sugar in the blood, also known as hypoglycaemiaThe onset, in later life, of type II diabetes

Symptoms relating to your immune system

Poor liver health can also affect your immune system in which case the*symptoms of liver disease*to watch out for include:

Developing new, allergies such as asthma, hay fever, and hivesexcessive itchingDeveloping skin rashesAn increased incidence of autoimmune diseaseDeveloping fibromyalgiaAn increase in the incidence of viral and bacterial infections

Spot the*symptoms of liver damage*and give your liver the chance to recover

The health of your liver, is not only crucial for a continued holistic health lifestyle, but is essential for any type of healthy lifestyle. The power of the liver to heal itself from many diseases brought about by alcoholic or non-alcoholic fatty liver is quite amazing; provided that the disease is spotted early; so knowing what the potential*symptoms of liver disease*are, as discussed above, and keeping a watchful eye out for them is absolutely crucial.

Acknowledgements

Medicine Net.com website: Liver disease –*http://www.medicinenet.com/liver_disease/article.htm

Healthline.com website: Liver –*http://www.healthline.com/human-body-maps/liver#seoBlock

Liver Doctor.om website: Symptoms of liver damage –*http://www.liverdoctor.com/liver/symptoms-of-liver-damage/

*

*

63

*

*

*

Popular Content

[http://d2o3gnwdwywtvm]

This Stock Might Explode. Can You Turn $5000 into $500,000?

Invests.com

[http://d2o3gnwdwywtvm]

Why Women Are Flipping for Kate Hudson’s New Athletic Line

firsttoknow.com

[http://d2o3gnwdwywtvm]

Surprising Way to Lose Pounds, Relieve Gas and Bloating

howlifeworks.com

[http://d3dytsf4vrjn5x]

Mom Shocks Doctors With $4 "Skinny Pill"

healthtrendsonline.com

[http://d3dytsf4vrjn5x]

Angry Doctors Call For "Skinny Pill" Ban

www.womenswellness.tv

[http://d3dytsf4vrjn5x]

Building Muscle Is Easier Than You Think

forcefactor.com

[http://d2o3gnwdwywtvm]

How Penny Stocks Create Millionaires Every Day

howlifeworks.com

[http://d3dytsf4vrjn5x]

Steroid Alternative Putting Gyms Out of Business?

thedailylivingtips.com

[http://api]

?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Sep 19, 2014)

<i>Note that "Liv52" is noted in this article. You don't have do completely and partially agree or disagree. But think of the entire supplement indu$try. </i><br />
<br />
<b>Be Wary of Liver Supplements</b><br />
by BERKELEY WELLNESS  |  APRIL 01, 2009<br />
<br />
<br />
Your liver works hard. It helps digest food, regulates cholesterol and fat metabolism, and cleans the blood of impurities, among other essential functions.<br />
<br />
It&#146;s no wonder then that there are dozens of dietary supplements&#151;pills, powders, and tonics&#151;touted to protect this vital organ. LiverCare, Liverite, Liver Plus, and Liver-Rx are but a few that claim to &#147;neutralize toxins&#148; and repair and regenerate the liver. Some products even claim to alleviate chronic fatigue, food allergies, PMS, and immune problems, as well as increase energy, lower cholesterol, and help you lose weight.<br />
<br />
<b>Let&#146;s filter out these claims.</b><br />
<br />
A thorn in the thistle?<br />
<br />
Of all ingredients commonly found in these products, the herb milk thistle (Silybum marianum) is one of the more researched. Reports of its use date back to the ancient Greek physician Dioscorides, who used this white-veined plant to treat serpent bites. In Europe, milk thistle is a popular folk remedy for liver disease and is sometimes given as an intravenous drug to treat liver damage from mushroom poisoning.<br />
<b><br />
Lab studies suggest that <u>silymarin</u>, a group of compounds extracted from the plant&#146;s seeds, may protect the liver against damage from toxins and disease by acting as an antioxidant, immune-stimulant, and anti-inflammatory agent.</b> <br />
<br />
It may also help stabilize membranes so toxins can&#146;t bind and help regenerate liver cells, among other mechanisms.<br />
<b>While this all sounds promising, studies in people have been flawed, </b>and results have been inconsistent or inconclusive. In a 2007 review of 13 clinical trials, the independent Cochrane Collaboration questioned the use of milk thistle for alcoholic liver disease and hepatitis B and C because of the poor quality of the research.<br />
<br />
Moreover, nearly all studies have looked at milk thistle or silymarin in chronic liver disease; there&#146;s little if any evidence the herb can &#147;detoxify&#148; or protect a healthy liver, though this is what these supplements are typically marketed for. And no matter how convenient it would be, milk thistle is not an antidote for a night of heavy drinking or for smoking, as some supplement makers suggest.<br />
<br />
<b>Do these ingredients deliver?</b><br />
<br />
Other common &#147;liver herbs&#148; include licorice root extract (glycyrrhizin), Phyllanthus, and the mixture of herbs used in traditional Indian medicine called <b>Liv-52.</b> As with milk thistle, lab studies suggest these herbs may have some liver-protective properties. <b>But there are no good human studies.</b><br />
<br />
<br />
The same goes for the other herbs (such as dandelion, artichoke, and sea buckthorn), amino acids, vitamins (such as B12 and E), and other substances (such as choline, inositol, and chlorophyll) that may be found in liver supplements. Some ingredients may have dangerous side effects. For example, unless licorice is specially processed to remove a particular compound, it can raise blood pressure.<br />
<br />
The best way to protect your liver is to:<b><br />
</b><br />
<br />
Avoid heavy alcohol use, a major cause of cirrhosis and other liver damage.<br />
<br />
Heed dosing directions for acetaminophen (Tylenol or generics, also in many other over the counter products). The maximum dose for acetaminophen is four grams (eight extra-strength tablets) a day for a limited time, and less if you drink alcohol or take certain prescription drugs. Acetaminophen with alcohol is particularly risky.<br />
<br />
Watch your weight. Obesity increases the risk of nonalcoholic fatty liver disease.<br />
<br />
When working with toxic chemicals&#151;such as some cleaning solutions, paints, and pesticides&#151;ventilate the room and/or wear a mask.<br />
<br />
<b>Be wary of supplements.</b> Rather than cure liver problems, some are potentially toxic to the liver&#151;notably chaparral, comfrey, mistletoe, and very high doses of certain vitamins.<br />
Talk to your doctor about getting vaccinated against hepatitis A (spread via contaminated food, water, and feces) and hepatitis B (spread via direct blood contact, sexual intercourse, and sharing of contaminated needles). It may be advised if you are at risk. Though there is no vaccine against hepatitis C (spread primarily via blood), you should get tested for it if you had a blood transfusion before 1992 or have used unsterile needles.<br />
<b><br />
Bottom line:Avoid &#147;liver support&#148; supplements.</b> Just because a healthy liver helps detoxify your body, that doesn&#146;t mean it needs to be detoxified itself. It is not like a clogged filter. And a healthy liver has a remarkable ability to restore itself when damaged. If you have liver disease, never take any supplement or medication without consulting your doctor.<br />
<br />
http://www.berkeleywellness.com/supplements/herbal-supplements/article/be-wary-liver-supplements<br/>


----------

